# using wrist straps



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I use wrist straps when doing deadlifts- helps me pick up more weight and perform more reps.

If I didn't use the straps, my grip would force me to finish the set, not my back or legs.

Do I continue to use the straps in order to lift more weight or ditch the straps?

Thanks.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

If your going for physique and bodybuilding, use em, you'll get more weight on the bar for longer.

If your into power n strength use them far less often, just when your conditioning your whole body to the extra effort of maxiumum lifts.

If you start doing specific grip and hand strength routines now you will find that your grip will develope with the rest of your physique in harmony and reduce the need to wrap up to the bar.

So buy some and dont be afraid to use em, pending on your goals.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I use it when i am breakin my 1 rep max only, otherwise my wrist will be weaker and i won't be able to keep up using it alone later.

try mixed grip.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I prefer just to use without straps, belts or any sort of assistance. Helps build your grip strength better.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I used to use straps, but stopped using them and now my deadlift is much better with a nice strong natural grip.

Chalk is all you need mate, this will greatly improve your grip.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I used to use straps, but stopped using them and now my deadlift is much better with a nice strong natural grip.
> 
> Chalk is all you need mate, this will greatly improve your grip.


That

i used to use them on my last 3 sets as my grip used to fail

since i started powerlifting instead of bodybuilding i never use straps anymore and my grip has never been an issue even on my heaviest weights

i do however use a competition bar now which isn't as thick as the normal gym ones and has far better knurling


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> That
> 
> i used to use them on my last 3 sets as my grip used to fail
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned the bar as well, we have proper comp bars and also your standard crappy gym bars in our gym, always use the comp bars now although I can still grip and hold the other bars at my max weight as I had to use one a few weeks ago.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll use them on my prep sets but not working sets.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> If your going for physique and bodybuilding, use em, you'll get more weight on the bar for longer.
> 
> If your into power n strength use them far less often, just when your conditioning your whole body to the extra effort of maxiumum lifts.
> 
> ...


very much ^this^

if i was waiting on my grip to catch up to my grip strength, i would be reping about 80kg less. i straight forward cannot develop my forearms as quickly as my other muscle groups as i get bad tendinitis from direct work.

im not a powerlifter, nor do i ever want to be one. my grip strength is enough for me to do pull work with well over my bodyweight for reps. thats good enough for me.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i use mix grip .. bloody straps takes for ever to wrap around .


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It takes a few seconds - are you tying them into a bow? :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep lol i think so


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone got a good online store to buy them + maybe gloves?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Anyone got a good online store to buy them + maybe gloves?


Don't get gloves, they worsen your grip, the more things you put between your hand and the bar the more likely you are to lose grip.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

CHALK CHALK CHALK CHALK, this is all you need!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

i was taught old school way of if you need to strap it to lift it then its too heavy for you!

better to train the points that make areas weak and progress evenly!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> CHALK CHALK CHALK CHALK, this is all you need!


which chalk do you recommend mate? i have never used any and am considering getting some. i see people with liquid chalk is this good?


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

My wrists/grip let me down when im doing chins tbf. I have sh1te wrists.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> If your going for physique and bodybuilding, use em, you'll get more weight on the bar for longer.
> 
> If your into power n strength use them far less often, just when your conditioning your whole body to the extra effort of maxiumum lifts.
> 
> ...


my frame of mind exactally


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> If your going for physique and bodybuilding, use em, you'll get more weight on the bar for longer.
> 
> If your into power n strength use them far less often, just when your conditioning your whole body to the extra effort of maxiumum lifts.
> 
> ...


Do you have a sample routine please?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

straps are a vital part to me liftin more weight and are used only when grip will let me down so i think they are a great


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

If I didn't wear gloves, my hands would get cut up will calluses.

Think I will try without straps for a while- unless someone has a few grip building exercises I could do at the same time...?


----------



## twin40s (Jul 4, 2009)

Where do you get chalk from matey.


----------



## saaam (Aug 4, 2009)

Climbing shops will have it, and i think my protein has liquid chalk

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/accessories/liquid-chalk/


----------

